# Unicode in Adobe Acrobat Comments?



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

(Background: I have just bought all the Adobe software in order to deal with client's projects where they use InDesign or send me files in pdf format to edit- I have no particular experience with any of these applications.)

I have a pdf file where someone as added comments in boxes. I wish to edit those comments and add additional ones. These comments require the use of some Unicode characters that require me to use a specific keyboard. That keyboard works in other applications - M$ Word, Apple Mail, in the Finder, etc etc, so I know there is no general issue with it. But I find that wehen I try to switch to that keyboard for use in Adobe Acrobat Comments, it doesn't stick: as soon as I start to type, it switches back to Canadian English.

I have been told by a correspondent who works on the Dark Side that he has to use a separate application, PDF X-Change Viewer, for such editing. It seems there is no Macintosh application like this. 

Can anyone suggest a solution?

The client sprang this editing task on me with horribly short notice -I got it today and their own internal deadline for the work - a permanent, public display - is the end of Friday. I'd like to help them. So I gotta find a solution.


----------

